# Roof Racks



## SithLordVW92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey I need some help! I got some roof racks on my 2012 Volkswagen GTI 2.0T that I need to remove from the top. Does anyone have the tools for that? It looks like it has a 20 tooth screw of some sort soooo yeah.. Help appreciated


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

The tool should have come with the racks. Where did you buy the racks?

Here is the tool
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Exterior/Roof_Rack/ES403832/


----------



## SithLordVW92 (Aug 26, 2014)

I bought the car used...but I got the roof racks off and got the tool from the former owner of the car...was able to track him down.


----------

